# DAS Schönste Userbike - 2006 - HARDTAIL



## Kint (16. März 2007)

So leute Hier haben wir also die kandidaten zum schönsten Userbike des Jahres 2006.

KATEGORIE HARDTAIL MTB


Ablauf der Abstimmung ist folgender:

- Lest einfach meine Posts, da ist jeweils der *ROTE * Mitgliedsname des Teilnehmers, dann kommt sein Kurzprofil, dann eine Kurzbeschreibung des Bikes ( wenn angegeben) dann die Fotos.

- Die Fotos sind thumbnails, d. h. Ihr könnt sie einfach anklicken und seht dann eine größere ansicht, wenn Ihr euch von Details wie beispielsweise dem Antriebsstrang ein Bild machen wollt.

- Ihr könnt euch dann eine Meinung bilden, wie diese zustandekommt ist eure sache da gibt es keine regeln, ihr könnt frei entscheiden welches das schönste/beste/tollste ist, sei es nun individuell bedingt, oder ihr findet das dieses bike eben das optisch schönste ist, sei es nach dem Aspekt der Originalität oder das es in euren Augen besonders originell ist, ihr findet villeicht den betrieben leichtbau toll oder ihr steht drauf dass es Jahrgangsgerecht ( also nach classic gesichtspunkten "richtig") aufgebaut ist.... völlig egal, aber dann


- DAnn postet ihr ganz einfach eure TOP 3 der Bikes anhand der usernamen, (wenn in der kategorie soviel vorgestellt werden) wobei bitte zwischen Platz 1 und 3 noch abstufungen sind, also schön die reihenfolge ienehalten 1 fürs beste 2 für den vize etc....Ihr habt natürlich 3 stimmen in jeder kategorie. und mitmachen kann jeder....




kleine info - wenn irgendwo "kint" steht habt ihr was falsch gemacht.... 
das wars


----------



## Kint (16. März 2007)

oliversen 
Mitglied
Registriert seit: May 2006
Ort: Taichung, Taiwan
Bike: Giant AC1, GT Lightning '97, GT Avalanche '98, Giant NRS1, Giant TCR1 roadie
:
Zur Schau steht mein 97er Avalanche im aktuellen Aufbau. Toll ist das Bike deshalb weil es mich nach einigen Jahren GT Abstinenz wieder auf den rechten Weg brachte und ich dadurch Kontakt zum Forum fand. 

Nach einigen Ausfluegen in die Welt der Vollfederung, VPP's, Hdr. Disk, Positiv Druck, SPV, Motion Control und Schlagmichtot, kam es mir beim Aufbau des Avalanches darauf an ein No-Gimmick's Bike zu schaffen das einfach faehrt und nicht nervt. 
Deshalb gibt's auch keine Teileliste. Ist sowieso nichts dabei was einem das Wasser in die Augen treibt.
Ach ja, der Rahmen wurde uebrigens entlackt und poliert. Ebenso sind die Kurbeln geschliffen und poliert.



















sansibar 
Mitglied
Registriert seit: May 2006
Ort: Luxemburg
Bike: Nicolai Argon CC Singlespeed, Nicolai Argon RoCC, GT Zaskar LE, Radon LTD 5.0
:
Hier meins :


















FloidAcroid 
a.k.a. DirtySanchez
Registriert seit: Jul 2002
Ort: Tief im Westen
:
Der Rahmen war in einen erbärmlichen Zustand und hatte schon heftig korrodiert, da der Vorbesitzer ihn einfach ohne Grundierung lackiert hatte. Nach viel Arbeit, wo er entlackt, geschliffen, behandelt und letztendlich gepulvert wurde, erstrahlt der GT Zaskar LE Rahmen wieder in neuem Glanz.

Der Rest der Teile sind u.a. GT-Gabel und -Lenker, Selle Italia Fluid, ControlTech Sattelstütze, Kore Vorbau, Magura HS33, Spank Griffe, Halo Freedom Felgen, SRAM 9.0 SL Naben, SRAM Schnellspanner, Race Face Prodigy DH Kurbel, Odyssey Pedale und Schwalbe Big Apple Reifen.

Die weissen Teile (Sattel, Griffe, Bremse, Felgen, Naben, Kurbel und Pedale) sind, bis auf den Rahmen, von Anfang weiss gewesen und nicht nachlackiert worden.

Doch genug der schnöden Worte, Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte (für größere Bilder auf die Fotos klicken):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (16. März 2007)

cleiende  
Der alte Mann & das Rad
Registriert seit: Nov 2003
Ort: Taunidien
Bike: GT IDXC 1.0 2004 // GT Zaskar 1993, purple elox. (sic!) // GT XiZang 1995 // GT Karakoram 1992 // GT ZR 1.0 2004 // GT Pro Performer BMX 1999 (Sohn Lukas)
:
So, wieder mal Wochenende, wieder mal erkältet nach einer schlafarmen Woche, demnach genug Zeit um Bilder einzustellen.
Die Eibenhecke im Hintergrund kennt ihr ja schon!

GT Xizang

Rahmen 2004 via Ebay erworben, etwas zerkratzt, aber was soll es. Ich habe es eh nicht so mit dem Polieren und die stark angefressenen Decals hab ich bis jetzt auch nicht ausgetauscht. Vielleicht macht mich Oliversen ja mal schlau wie er das Avalanche so schön hinbekommen hat? 96er Xizang Decals hab ich nach 2 Sätze.

Warum das Xizang?
Wie das Zaskar ein Jugendtraum, aber erst gebraucht in den Zeiten von Ebay erfüllbar. Im Vergleich zum Zaskar SEHR komfortabel.
Der Aufbau wird sicher für etwas Verwirrung sorgen. Alt und neu wurden gepaart, ich habe einfach wenig Lust gehabt viel Geld für z.B. eine alte Leichtbaugabel auszugeben, mit allen Konsequenzen hinsichtlich Wartung und Ersatzteilen, wenn es funktionierende leichte Serienteile mittlerweile preiswert gibt. Der Bock muss funktionieren und relativ leicht sein.
Nun denn:























Davidbelize  
GTGTbängbäng
Registriert seit: May 2003
Ort: Berlin
Bike: alu,carbon viel bb,.halt ein paar bikes die ich Gerne Trimme
:
rahmen: zaskar 91
gabel : 2002er marzocchi z2 atom race  
lrs. : syncros lil snapper felgen,gt hadley naben mit 
titanfreilauf und schw. dt-swiss speichen (und als leckerli mit kleinen messing-unterlegscheiben für die speichenköpfe)
vorbau: syncros
kurbelschrau. syncros crank o matic
sattelstütze : syncros 
kurbel : mcmahon "steely danz"
kettenbl.: race face
pedale: easton cully
schaltung mix :shimano xt und x-ray 800
bremsen : paul und u-brake
hebel : real
sattel : flite titanium
steuersatz . chris king
reifen : von dem der wie ein vogel heisst
lenker : rot sehr sehr rot



















Manni1599  
GTeam Nord Lawinenreiter
Registriert seit: Oct 2005
Ort: Escheburg
Bike: MTB : GT Avalanche '05 Custommade // GT Avalanche '94 Ballburnished SSP // GT Avalanche '92 aus Stahl //Drössiger ER 05 Custommade // RR : Wilier Escape Competition // 
:
So, dann will ich auch mal.

Ich habe mich für mein 1992er Avalanche entschieden. 

Zur Ausstattung: 
Bis auf Lenker und Sattelstütze Original (ich suche immer noch) , XT/DX Ausstattung, Flip Flop Vorbau, 3D Gabel, Ritchey Vantage Expert Felgen, DX Naben, U Breake II SLR hinten, DX Canti vorn, Panaracer Smoke 2.1 Reifen (da sind die Noppen noch drauf...)

Bis jetzt bin ich erst eine größere Runde mit dem Rad gefahren. Das Fahrgefühl ist einfach toll, grade wenn man schon so lange so ein Rad gesucht hat. Das große Kettenblatt wurde von mir "entjungfert". Auch wenn es ein echter Klassiker ist, das Rad wird natürlich artgerecht bewegt werden.


----------



## Kint (16. März 2007)

gt-heini 
Mitglied 
Registriert seit: Oct 2006
Ort: Beverungen
Bike: GT Zaskar, GT Psyclone, GT LTS 3000DS, GT ZR1.0
:
Hier dann mein Beitrag zum Thema Hardtail:
GT Zaskar 1998:

Rahmen: GT Zaskar (build 10/97)
Gabel: Rock Shox Recon 351
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Schaltwerk/Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Bremse: Magura HS 33 Bartman (Sonderedition mit einer Auflage von 3000 Stck.)
Kurbel/Innenlager: Rache Face Turbine LP/Race Face Taperlock
Naben: Pulstar
Felgen: Mavic Ceramic
Sattelstütze: Race Face XY
Lenker: Race Face Deus
Vorbau: Syncros
Bar-Ends: Onza
Sattel: Selle Italia Filte Gel
Schaltzüge: Gore


















Grunzi  
Mitglied 
Registriert seit: Feb 2007
Ort: Wuppertal
Bike: 96'er Zaskar LE; 03'er Zaskar Race; 05'er ID XC 1.0 ( im AUfbau )
:
na gut, dann versuche ich mal mein Glück.........

GT Zaskar Race
RS Reba Team Gabel
Rohloffschaltung



















Janikulus  
Allwetterfahrer
Registriert seit: Jul 2006
Bike: GT Zaskar LE 96 - GT LTS1 97
:
mein erstes Zaskar... damals 1996, alles zusammengekratzt und ab in den Shop:
"ein Zaskar LE BB in 18 Zoll bitte..."
"jau, hier"
"daaaaaanke!"


Letztes Jahr war es dann so weit, die Komponenten von 1996 waren so richtig ausgelutscht,
also kompletter Neuaufbau. Nicht retro, sondern alles neu und was feines,
Race Face, RS SID, XTR, DT, Mavic, Tune...

Nun ja, silber in schwarz umhüllt, fährt sich traumhaft, steif, leicht, direkt,


----------



## Kint (16. März 2007)

Chat Chambers 
Mitglied 
Registriert seit: Mar 2004
Bike: GT Zaskar, Tequesta
:
Nach 9 Jahren in Kalifornien heute zum ersten Mal in Deutschland freigelassen... 

Zaskar '97 18" und sogar noch mit den Original-Decals!

Geniales Fahrgefühl! Bocksteifer Rahmen, robuste Teile und dennoch recht leicht... und Dank 85er ETA-Gabel flink beim Uphill und unglaublich direkt in der Ebene!

Die Bremsleitung vorne wird noch gekürzt, keine Sorge!























SixTimesNine 
Mitglied 
Registriert seit: May 2006
:
Ein GT Wettbewerb. Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich dachte ich. Etwas in sich wirklich Schönes kann man doch nicht wettbewerben. Perfektion lässt sich nicht miteinander vergleichen, es IST einfach.
Trotzdem habe ich mich überzeugen lassen; mein Dank geht an Davidbelize und unseren PhotoGrafen (eigentlich ist er ja ein Photo-Papst, sorry Dirk, but you did that Porsche job). (Danke auch für die Bereitstellung des Hintergrundes David,)
Mein Dank geht auch an meinen Produzenten, meine Lehrer und die vielen Menschen ohne die mir diese Leidenschaft nicht möglich geworden wäre.



















versus  
Mitglied
Registriert seit: Apr 2002
Ort: ka-el
Bike: GT Avalanche ´00 | GT Zaskar LE ´96 | GT XCR 1000 ´99 | GT ZR 2000 ´99 | RR Boschetti Ende 80er | Klein Quantum Pro ´01 | BIRIA TITANAL ´92 | Specialized FSR Enduro ´02
:
mein beitrag zur kategorie hardtail - zaskar le 1996
teileliste:
rahmen: gt zaskar le 19" rot eloxiert 1996
steuersatz: cane creek c1
gabel: rs judy race electric red 2001
kurbel: race face turbine 
kettenblätter: race face
innenlager: fsa ultimax
pedalen: time atac
stütze: syncros hardcore
klemme: gt
sattel: selle italia flite gel flow
vorbau: kore
lenker: rito rot eloxiert
flaschenhalter: ringle h2o
griffe: oury
züge: nokon
schaltwerk: xtr (rote pulleys)
shifter: xtr
umwerfer: xt
kette: xt/xtr
kassette: xtr ti
bremsen: xtr
bremshebel: xt
brake booster: acor fish plate 
laufräder: mavic crossmax 1999
reifen: michelin wildgripper front s / xls
schnellspanner: mavic crossmax


----------



## Kint (16. März 2007)

salzbrezel 
God of Hell Fire
Registriert seit: Mar 2005
Ort: Braunschweig und Bad Hersfeld
Bike: 1998er GT STS, 2001er GT Zaskar Race, 2001er GT Zaskar Race,
:
Rahmen: GT Zaskar Race 2001
Gabel: Marzocchi Marathon Race 2005
Bremsen: Magura Louise 2006, 180/160mm
Schaltwerk: Sram X0 2004
Schalthebel: Sram X0 2004 (noch die in "Faseroptik")
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT Down Swing 2005
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT 2003
Naben: Shimano Deore XT
Felgen: Mavic 321
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS, 120mm
Lenker: Ritchey WCS OS
Bar-Ends: Ritchey WCS
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze: Richtey Pro 400mm (die WCS gibts leider nur in 350mm)
Sattel: Selle San Marco Aspide in der Magura Green Edition
Pedale: Shimano PDM 520
Kette/Kassette: Shimano HG 73 (für das HG 93er Zeug fahre ich zu viel)
Gewicht: 11,5kg komplett mit Tacho, usw.


















oldman  
Mitglied
Registriert seit: Aug 2003
Ort: Hunsrueck & Prag
Bike: einige...
:
moin GT-Gemeinde,

nach längere Abstinenz vom heimischen GT-Forum melde ich mich mit meinem Beitrag zurück.

In unseren Stall tummeln sich einige GTs, aber das mir liebste ist das 1996er Xizang. Es wird ohne Gnade bei jedem Wetter, zu jeder Jahreszeit geritten und hat mich nie enttäuscht.

Beim Aufbau ging es mir eigentlich nur um Alltagstauglichkeit und Gewicht, der zeitgemässe 1996er Aufbau stand nie zur Debatte.
























GT-Sassy  
Mitglied
Registriert seit: Aug 2005
Bike: GT Outpost (Bj.1989), GT Tachyon, GT Avalanche, Dino Cruiser, GT Tequesta
:


----------



## Kint (16. März 2007)

gummikuh99 
Mitglied
 Registriert seit: Oct 2004
Ort: gross-gerau
Bike: 2danger; GT Xizang
:
Hallo GT-Gemeinde

Als Newcomer will ich mal mein Bike ins Rennen schicken. Heute war letzte Gelegenheit für Bilder bei Tageslicht.

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich einen Titan-Rahmen gesucht und bin auf einen GT Xizang gestossen; jetzt hat mich auch der GT-Virus 

Das gute Stück braucht aber noch einige Detailarbeit wie Bremsleitung vorne, Griffe, passende Schrauben usw. Bremshebel haben noch "englische" Anordnung.

Zur Scheibenbremse hinten wird`s bestimmt Kommentare geben 

Features :

Rahmen : GT Xizang 19"
Gabel : Manito Mars Super
Räder : Hope Titan-Naben, Mavic F519, rote Speichennippel
Bremsen : Hope XC4; 170/130 mm
Sattelstütze : Syncros Titan
Sattel : Brooks (sauschwer)
Vorbau : Specialized Titan
Lenker : Bontrager Titan
Kurbel : RaceFace 48-36-24
Umwerfer : XTR top-swing
Schaltwerk : SRAM X.0
Shifter : SRAM 9.0


















rob  
Maulheld (C)byPF 
Registriert seit: Sep 2001
Ort: Spongohausen bei Berlin
Bike: GT Psyclone; Spec. Hardrock Stadtnutte; Schauff Edelnutte; Somec Renner 1977
:
hallo gt-gemeinde,

damit der wettbewerb jetzt komplett ist, hab ich mal fix ein paar bildchen von meinem psyclone geschossen. leider bin ich seit 2 wochen nicht dazu gekommen, es zu bewegen, davon zeugt die farbe der kette :/

nachdem im jahre 2004 mein alter trek 8300 rahmen das zeitliche gesegnet hat, musste ein adäquater ersatz her. ich fand in dem psyclone einen ersatz, der wohl mehr als adäquat ist. ein bekannter eines bekannten aus dem raum nürnberg offerierte mi den rahmen zu einem annehmbaren preis. es ist ein 94er modell, der rahmen passt perfekt, ich liebe ihn und er macht, auch wenn er nur im zimmer an der wand hängt, ne gute figur ;] 
das rad war von anfang an als singlespeeder aufgebaut, sicher wird das nicht jedem zusagen, wie auch die Pace, aber was solls. Ich finde, der eine Gang passt auch optisch perfekt zu dem dezenten, schlanken stahl. fahren tut es sich natürlich genial :]

Rahmen: GT Psyclone 1994
Gabel: Pace RC31
Bremsen: Magura HS22
Bremshebel: RB Design
Kurbeln: Syncros
Steuersatz: Syncros
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce (Tausch gegen Salsa Stahlvorbau anvisiert)
Lenker: Syntace Lowrider
Laufräder: vorne: Mavic223/Hügi Sport Nabe; hinten: Mavic223/White Ind. ENO Exzenter Nabe
Stütze: Rock Shox Post
Sattel: Selle Italia irgendwas


Das bike wird am meisten auf kurzen bis langen (100km) Touren im schönen Brandenburg gefahren, am liebsten mag es allerdings Mittelgebirge ala Thüringer Wald. Wie sein Vorgänger, das Trek, will es aber unbedingt mal wieder in die Alpen.


















GTdanni  
ohne Signatur
Registriert seit: Sep 2003
Ort: Bad Dürrenberg
Bike: GT STS 1 / GT Tachyon / GT Zaskar / GT Rage / GT Jetstream / Emmelle Laser / Diamant Crosser / Diamant SSP / Diamant Bahnrad / Mifa Klapprad und noch einige Andere.
:
Hallo Leute. 

Nun hab ich es auch endlich fertig gebracht mal ein paar Fotos von den Rädern zu machen bzw. hochzuladen. 

So richtig zufrieden bin ich mit dem Ergebniss zwar nicht aber ich will mich nicht beschweren. 

Ich fange mal mit dem Zaskar an und zeige Bilder vom unterschiedlichen Einsatzgebiet des Rades. 

Einmal flinker Flitzer mit 1,3er Sliks die aber durchaus auch Gelände vertragen. 
Und einmal als Schlammräuber der ungefedert richtig abgeht. 

Seht und staunt.


----------



## Kint (16. März 2007)

kingmoe 
Altes GTier
Registriert seit: Apr 2003
Ort: Hamburg
Bike: Zaskar, i-Drive u.a.
:
1989er Talera mit XC Pro, XTR, DX, Answer Hyperlite, RinglÃ©-GedÃ¶ns... und ohne 3 Dreiecke



















Ampelhasser  
é¢çªå¹²é¨ 
Registriert seit: May 2004
Ort: Berlin
Bike: mal dieses, mal jenes
:
GT Karakoram Singlespeeder
Gabel: tange
Vorbau, SattelstÃ¼tze u. Lenker: Roox
Bremse: HS33
Kurbel: LX
LRS: Shimano XT / Marvic 117
Sattel: Flite


----------



## Manni1599 (16. März 2007)

Moin!

Ich fang mal an.

In der Kategorie Hardtail fällt mir die Wahl am schwersten, hier habe ich schließlich auch meinen Liebling eingestellt. 

1. Versus (Das Zaskar sticht aus der Menge hervor, Schönheit und Funktionalität sind gleich ausgeprägt.)

2. Kingmoe ( Altes Tequesta,toller Originalzustand und schöne Farben)

3. Oldman  ( Ein Xizang in Zeitgemäßem Aufbau, schlicht und schön.)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. März 2007)

Ich mach mal weiter:

1. Versus (hat mir gezeigt wie schön mein Zaskar werden kann, Farbe ist einfach einEycatcher, stimmiger Aufbau)

2. Oliversen

3. Chat Chambers

Die Plätze 2 und 3 für den meiner Meinung nach drahtigen, piekfeinen Hardtail Look

Grüße
Peter


----------



## oldman (16. März 2007)

tataaaa:

1. versus: chapeau, geiler aufbau!
2. rob: irre schönes alltagstaugliches bike
3. sansibar: bunt wie'n fruchtsalat

oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (16. März 2007)

1. Versus (brauche ich wohl nix drüber zu sagen)
2. FloidAcroid (schöne Farbgestaltung, individuell und doch passend aufgebaut)
3. grunzi (schöner Rahmen, super Gabel, tolle Schaltung, gute Bremsen... auch wenn ich es nicht ganz so aufgebaut hätte (Stichwort Sattelstütze, Gabeleinstellung) gefällt es mir doch. Ein schönes Rad, funktioniert bestimmt super!)


----------



## alf2 (16. März 2007)

1. kingmoe: ein Klassiker in einem so schönen Zustand muss belohnt werden  
2. Versus: Ja deine roten Räder haben wirklich was
3. oliversen: schönes schlichtes Titanbike (das finish vom Lightning gefällt mir besser als das vom Xizang)

lg alf2


----------



## Deleted 5247 (16. März 2007)

1. Kingmoe - feiner Klassiker

2. SixTimesNine - stimmig & elegant

3. rob - mehr Gänge braucht kein Mensch


----------



## Davidbelize (16. März 2007)

so davidbelize gibt mit leistenbruch und krankenhausbesuch sein voting ab.   


1. kingmoe   weil ich erst mit meinem 90er tequesta erkannt habe wie schön   
alte gts sind.
2. sixtimesnine einfach p.... das teil und ich will auch so eins.
3. floidacroid  eine weisse schönheit die aus dem rahmen fällt. im wahrsten sinne des wortes.


----------



## Janikulus (16. März 2007)

1. SixTimesNine: so schön!
2. Versus: so schön!
3. FloidAcroid: so schön!
Was will man denn da noch sagen...


----------



## joines (16. März 2007)

1.  SixTimesNine : DAS nenne ich klassisch, ein echtes Gentlemans Bike!
2.  versus : Schlichtweg eine wunderschöne Farbkombi und SEHR konsequent durchgezogen. Eyecatcher!
3.  oldman : Schlicht und elegant, mit geilen Parts.

Möge die Schönste gewinnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (16. März 2007)

1. Versus
2. SixTimesNine
3. Manni1599

Sooo viele geile GTs, herrlich...


----------



## tofu1000 (16. März 2007)

Und das Schwierigste zum Schluss:

1. FloidAcroid (einfach nur ne Stylebombe!!!!!)
2. Versus (  hotter than hell!)
3. Manni 1599 (bitte nicht am Lack lecken. Hat n bisschen was von Stratakkata-takkata... )

Hab mir zwar versucht Kommentare zu verkneifen, aber in dieser Kategorie ging's einfach nicht...


----------



## korat (16. März 2007)

gute güte, das ist ja richtig harte arbeit! soviele schöne bikes! aber ich kann am schluß doch nicht aus meiner haut.

1. manni1599 (Auflage: die schwarze Stütze!)
2. versus (eigentlich auch platz 1)
3. SixTimesNine (mit starrer gabel wärs ein glatter erster platz. und mit brooks lenkerband. und mit surly flachmannhalter.)


----------



## versus (16. März 2007)

ich habe ja schon länger eine rangliste - das machts aber auch nicht einfacher:

1. oldman (ein xizang musste mit rein und mir gefällt der anwendungsorientierte aufbaut einfach super)
2. manni 1599 (einfach ein wunderbares originalbike)
3. floid acroid (zwar nix für mich - ssp- aber wunderschön / auflage fluid gegen flite tauschen ;-)


----------



## benni.deluxe (16. März 2007)

ohne große Worte:

1. FloidAcroid 
2. Versus
3. SixTimesNine


----------



## BonelessChicken (16. März 2007)

1. Manni 1599 (ein sehr schönes Bike nah am Original mit einer genialen Lackierung in traumhaftem Zustand)
2. Kingmoe (Das ist einfach ein wahres GT - oldschool gelungen in die heutige Zeit herübergerettet)
3. SixTimesNine (schönes Gesamtbild, Punktabzug gibt es aber für die zeitlich  nicht passenden Decals auf einem 1996er Rahmen, wobei gerade die 1992er Decals meiner Meinung nach die schönsten waren.)

(4. Oldman, schöner praxistauglicher Aufbau)


----------



## redsandow (16. März 2007)

1.manni1599
2.kingmoe
3.rob


----------



## gremlino (16. März 2007)

1. Versus
2. Kingmoe
3. Oldman


----------



## Effendi Sahib (16. März 2007)

1. SixTimesNine  (und nicht nur, weil wir uns kennen Tim!)

2. versus (Eyecatcher-Bonus!)

3. cleiende (leicht kramig, doch xizang sticht zaskar;-)

4. ALLE anderen Bikes

BTW: Daß mein Punisher-Zassi "disqualifiziert" wurde finde ich insofern fair, als daß noch schöner als SixTimesNine´s Xizang ist - so wurde wenigstens die Chancengleichheit gewahrt


----------



## Chat Chambers (17. März 2007)

1. Versus...optisch ausgereizt!

2. Manni 1599...für ein Rad, dessen ich mir die jugendliche Nase am Schaufenster plattgedrückt hatte...

3. SixTimesNine...aber warum habt ihr alle Drehgriffschaltungen an euren Xizang's? BRrrrrrr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SixTimesNine (17. März 2007)

1. Davidbelize
2. versus
3. kingmoe

that´s all folks


----------



## cleiende (17. März 2007)

1) Rob - weil es einfach ein zeitloses "Arbeitsgerät" ist
2) Versus - #1 im Beauty-contest
3) FloidAcroid - eine hammergeile Ausnahmeerscheinung


----------



## Stemmel (17. März 2007)

Irgendwie bin ich ja nun auch vom GT-Virus befallen 'worden'...

Auch, wenn mein technisches Wissen doch sehr begrenzt ist und ich ehrlich gesagt nur nach der Optik gehen kann, möchte ich mich doch auch an der Abstimmung beteiligen. Schließlich heißt es ja auch "Das schönste User-Bike-2006" und da kann ich als Frau einfach nur nach der Optik gehen. 

Hier meine Wertung: 

1. Floid Acroid
- die Farbgestaltung ist einfach wunderschön
2. Manni1599
- weil ich die ganze Geschichte dieses Rades von Anfang bis Ende miterlebt habe und es deshalb bei uns in der Wohnung schlafen darf 
3. ChatChambers
- auch hier puristisch mit einigen Farbakzenten

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (18. März 2007)

Die schwierigste Entscheidung in unserem Wettbewerb. 

Alle Bikes sind ein Traum, aber ich muss mich ja für drei entscheiden.  Diese sind wie folgt:

1. SixTimesNine

2. Versus

3. Oldman


----------



## mountymaus (18. März 2007)

Auch hier bei den Hardtails mein Kommentar:

Also ich denke mal, dass alle Räder das bestimmte Etwas haben. 

Doch meine Entscheidung:

1. Versus (einfach schön aber auch mutig)
2. Salzbrezel (kommt mir persönlich bekannt vor   )

3. Kingmoe (einfach klassisch)


----------



## laxerone (19. März 2007)

1. floid
2. kingmoe
3. versus


----------



## Ketterechts (19. März 2007)

So viele geile Bikes - warum bin ich so arm  - mit Abstand die härteste Entscheidung hier eine Nummer 1 zu benennen , aber ich tu es 

1. Versus   -   dieses rote Monster ist einfach der Hammer -  

2. Manni1599 - für mich als Klassikfan ne ganz harte Endscheidung dieses Bike auf Platz 2 zu voten , aber die Konkurrenz ist hart -  

3. Oldman - schöner Aufbau - Old meets New - sehr gelungen


----------



## tomasius (19. März 2007)

Nach reichlicher Überlegung komme ich auf folgendes Ranking:

0. tomasius  

1. versus 

2.SixTimesNine

3.Manni1599 

Wenn gewünscht, bekommt der Gewinner der Kategorie Hardtail von mir einen Schwung GT Sticker.  

@versus: Skinwalls würden m.E. besser passen. Das grün ist einfach zu schrill.  







Gruß, Tom


----------



## UKW (20. März 2007)

1. GT-Heini
2. Oliversen
3. Cleiende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (20. März 2007)

1. FloidAcroid
2. versus
3. oliversen

Insgesamt gesehen haben alle Kandidaten einen klasse Job gemacht, aber ich mußte mich für 3 entscheiden, die mir subjektiv am Besten gefallen.

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## Oh-Markus (25. März 2007)

Hi hi,
dann beteilige ich mich hier auch mal an der Abstimmung.
War garnicht so einfach.

1. Versus Klasse Aufbau,obwohl rot  

2. Cleiende  Xizang ist einfach klasse

3. Salzbrezel  Das beste Design nach poliert, klasse Aufbau

Markus


----------



## oliversen (27. März 2007)

Also dann auch ich:

1. Floid Aeroid (reiner gehts nimmer)
2. Oldman (Modernes Titan)
3. Sansibar (Schoenes, nicht zu buntes Alu)

Und danke an Kint der das alles fuer uns so geil aufbereitet.

oliversen


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. März 2007)

1. Versus

2. Janikulus

3. Oliversen


----------



## GT-Hinterland (1. April 2007)

Dann will ich auch mal!

1. Janikulus
2. Manni1599
3. Ampelhasser


----------



## Kint (9. April 2007)

Die sieger sind hier zu sehen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271850


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

